# Nice....



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know what to say.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Crazy. File that under "whuddareyoukiddinme". 

I bet that's been there for more than 90 days.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

fdew said:


> I don't know what to say.
> 
> Frank


 
I do.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Temporary up to 90 days,correct?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Temporary up to 90 days,correct?


*590.3 Time Constraints.*
*(A) During the Period of Construction.* Temporary electric power and lighting installations shall be permitted during the period of construction, remodeling, maintenance, repair, or demolition of buildings, structures, equipment, or similar activities.
*(B) 90 Days.* Temporary electric power and lighting installations shall be permitted for a period not to exceed 90 days for holiday decorative lighting and similar purposes.
*(C) Emergencies and Tests.* Temporary electric power and lighting installations shall be permitted during emergencies and for tests, experiments, and developmental work.
*(D) Removal.* Temporary wiring shall be removed immediately upon completion of construction or purpose for which the wiring was installed.



Raise your hand if you can recall Article 305.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Unless it was installed by an electrician and a permit was pulled there is nothing wrong with it....

Tom

Now if there was....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

davis9 said:


> Unless it was installed by an electrician and a permit was pulled there is nothing wrong with it....


Huh? Does it suddenly become a safe and compliant installation because it was installed by a DIY-er?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I fail to see the hazard here. Those are all fuse protected plugs.

Now, if this is not on a GFCI, then there's a problem.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I fail to see the hazard here. Those are all fuse protected plugs.
> 
> Now, if this is not on a GFCI, then there's a problem.


Unattended use of extension cords.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Unattended use of extension cords.


I don't like the rubber cord either. I'd much rather see a Type SJTW or some other cord type that is more weather resistant.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I fail to see the hazard here. Those are all fuse protected plugs.
> 
> Now, if this is not on a GFCI, then there's a problem.


I honestly must say that I agree. I don't see a danger here either. Even if they weren't individually fuse protected, I don't see any danger. From what I can imagine, the worse thing that can happen is that you plug too many in and it causes the circuit breaker to trip.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Huh? Does it suddenly become a safe and compliant installation because it was installed by a DIY-er?



No need to be compliant? Safe is another story... In my state you do not need to pull a permit to do this install for free or for yourself. Not saying it's safe but who is going to enforce it? Maybe a call from a concerned neighbor will prompt a visit from a Building official but do they have to visit the site at day 1 and then day 91? What if they unplug it during inclement weather?

Tom


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

davis9 said:


> No need to be compliant?


The fact that a permit or a qualified installer is not required is no relief from the requirement of the law (inasmuch as the NEC, more or less, is adopted as law). I'll be happy to concede that nobody's likely to care about this, likely no one will get hurt, and even if you "turned it in" enforcement action is unlikely to result.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The fact that a permit or a qualified installer is not required is no relief from the requirement of the law (inasmuch as the NEC, more or less, is adopted as law). I'll be happy to concede that nobody's likely to care about this, likely no one will get hurt, and even if you "turned it in" enforcement action is unlikely to result.



I concur.:thumbup:

Tom


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

theres christmas lights up year round in the back yard of my house theres a couple cords running through the yard but its all protected by a gfci


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't worry, it was plugged in here.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

you dont even want to see my personal christmas setups. when you got major amounts of crap its cords aplenty.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

220/221 said:


>


I'm not sure if there's enough glue on those joints.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hehehe reminds me of a job some handy man did for an old customer of mine. He wanted lights on his tennis court that was about 300 meters from the panel to the back corner of the tennis court. So the guy runs PVC along the fence line (with no intention of burying it) and pulls 12/2 NMWU in the pvc. He was going to put 12 150 watt quartz lamps on one circuit. At 120 volts, I don't even think the lights would have lit up. Not to mention the 15 amp breaker would have popped. Well, I get there to fix it and he wanted me to save some of the NMWU that was in the pipe. But the guy pieced the PVC over the wire and then glued it. There was so much glue I couldnt get the wire out.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I'm not sure if there's enough glue on those joints.


How do you pull wire through the pluming 90s?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> How do you pull wire through the pluming 90s?


 
You don't. You assemble the pipe around the wire.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hehehe reminds me of a job some handy man did for an old customer of mine. He wanted lights on his tennis court that was about 300 meters from the panel to the back corner of the tennis court. So the guy runs PVC along the fence line (with no intention of burying it) and pulls 12/2 NMWU in the pvc. He was going to put 12 150 watt quartz lamps on one circuit. At 120 volts, I don't even think the lights would have lit up. Not to mention the 15 amp breaker would have popped. Well, I get there to fix it and he wanted me to save some of the NMWU that was in the pipe. But the guy pieced the PVC over the wire and then glued it. There was so much glue I couldnt get the wire out.


a man that has to walk 300 meters to get to his tennis court if this is at a house must have some cash to hire an electrician instead of a handy hack


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> a man that has to walk 300 meters to get to his tennis court if this is at a house must have some cash to hire an electrician instead of a handy hack


Most wealthy people are pretty stingy. As the old saying goes "You don't get rich by giving your money away."


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Check this one out!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Check this one out!


now that's funny


----------



## steadypimpin (Jun 8, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Check this one out!


That is just too funny and ridiculous!!!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> Check this one out!


Whilst it isn't compliant by the materials used, you got to admit it is still pretty solid. And how much more water tight can you get than plumbing fittings!?:laughing:


----------

